# welchen 24" Gamer Monitor ?



## AMD Gamer (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

hier erstmal mein system 

board = Crosshair IV Formula
cpu = AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Grafikkarte = PowerColor pcs Radeon HD 5870
ram = 4GB

so nun meine fragen.

1. also ich suche einen Spieletauglichen Monitor, was würde denn mehr sinn machen für die Grafikkarte 22" oder 24" ? 

2. kann die grafikkarte einen 24 zoller in full hd befeuern ? damit ich bad company 2 auf hohe details flüssig zocken kann ? (und zukünftige games?)
und wenn ja welchen könntet ihr mir empfehlen ?

3. ist es besser lieber ein 120HZ monitor zu kaufen ? (aber bei 24" gibs ja nicht viel auswahl bzw sind die dann teuer)

was haltet ihr den von den monitoren ?


Asus VE246H

Samsung SyncMaster P2470H

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED (228,99€)   --- bzw ---    Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L LED (200,00€)
wo sind bei den beiden genau die unterschiede ?

Samsung SyncMaster P2450H

oder doch lieber ein Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ  mit 120HZ ? 


oder habt ihr andere vorschläge ?

ach ja würde so 200€ +- ausgeben


thx im vorraus


----------



## Geko (22. Januar 2011)

Spieletauglich ist der ASUS auf jeden Fall.
Begründung: Er steht vor mir 

Ich spiel auch Shooter, á la CS 1.6, CoD BO und dein genanntes Bad Company 2. Ich persönlich merke keine Schlieren oder sonstige negativen Effekte.

Zu den anderen Monitoren können dir die forenansässigen Samsungjünger weiterhelfen.
*No offense!*


----------



## Westsa (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Amd Gamer
Ich würd dir den Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L LED empfehlen. 
In der 200 Euro Klasse das beste fürs Geld!
Full Hd fähig(1.920 x 1.080)
Gute Reaktionszeit.
Ich mag die Leds sehr gern,da das Bild nach meinen empfinden einfach das Klarste und reinste überhaupt ist.(mit Samsung liegst immer gut! Hab auch nen 40zoll samsung Led und das Bild ist perfekt)
Und keine Angst mit dem Bildschirm wird jedes Spiel möglich sein, vorrausgesetzt der pc machts mit, aber für der 5870 sollte selbst cris kein problem sein, natürlich net alles auf max, aber es sieht auch so schon gut aus.
Ach ja leider kann man den Bildschirm nicht in der Höhe verstellen, aber für die Qualität und zu dem Preis wirst keinen besseren finden.(meiner Meinung nach)
Ah grad noch Gekos post gelesen, als ich Samsungjünger gelesen habe musste ich schmunzeln^^


----------



## lordofthe1337 (22. Januar 2011)

BenQ XL2140T


----------



## prime73 (22. Januar 2011)

Der BX2450L ist nen halben Zoll kleiner als der BX2450. Also kein richtiger 24" Moni sonst identisch.



lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> BenQ XL2140T



du meinst wohl den XL2410T von BenQ


----------



## AMD Gamer (22. Januar 2011)

danke euch erstmal  

könnt ruhig noch ein paar vorschläge machen


----------



## Painkiller (23. Januar 2011)

Kauf dir den BX2450. Ich hab den Monitor selber, und bin mehr als nur zufrieden.
Kräftige Farben, keine Schlieren und geringer Energieverbrauch.

Kurz: Ein perfekter Spiele-Monitor.

Viele aus dem Forum haben den Monitor. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts schlechtes drüber gehört.


----------



## Bagster (23. Januar 2011)

Kleiner Tip von mir.....soll es ein Spielemoni sein mit guten Werten, dann greif zu nem Acer G24 bei 24".....

Fals es doch noch mehr sein soll, dann kannste die auch nen 28" HannsG Hz-281hpb holen, der ist auch gut.....zwar nicht perfekt, aber Gut.....also ich bin mit dem HannsG zufrieden......

LG

PS: Und ja.....dein System reicht dicke aus für FullHD-Betrieb!!!!

PS2: Einen 120Hz-Moni nur, wenn du vorhast auf ne Nvidia GraKa umzusteigen und 3D-Vision nutzen möchtest....!!!

Gesendet von meinem iPhone hilfe PCGHExtreme


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2011)

Habe auch den BX2450 und muss sagen ein super Monitor für das Geld. Schlieren oder einen Nachzieheffekt oder Inputlag sind dem Moni unbekannt. Einzige Kritikpunkt die Werkseinstallungen sind für den Fisch das musst du selber einstellen aber sonst ein Hammer Teil. Auch optisch macht er einiges her, von seinem Design meine ich.


----------



## prime73 (23. Januar 2011)

Ich werde mir heute noch den BX2450 bestellen wenn nicht jetzt wann dann


----------



## Painkiller (23. Januar 2011)

Gute Wahl! 

Wenn es Fragen zu den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt, schau einfach mal hier rein, oder stell die Frage direkt in dem Thread. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ussionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-monitore.html


----------



## prime73 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja da habe ich vorhin schon mal reingeschaut. Bestellung ist gerade rausgegangen. Habe ihn bei Hardwareversand bestellt inkl Pixelfehlertest 
Kostet zwar nen 20er mehr aber was solls. Sollte wenn alles gut geht am Mittwoch da sein. Bin echt gespannt


----------



## Semih91 (23. Januar 2011)

Noch einer mit BX2450.

@TE: Kauf dir den auch, machst damit nichts falsch


----------



## AMD Gamer (23. Januar 2011)

supper danke euch 

hab noch ne frage zum BX2450 den gibts ja in 2 ausführungen, einmal in BX2450L LED 59,94 cm für ca 200€ und den BX2450 LED 60,96 cm für ca 230€ gibts da irgendein unterschied außer der größe ? macht sich der eine besser zum zocken ? oder sind die beiden baugleich? welchen würdet ihr mir da empfehlen ?

thx im vorraus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Januar 2011)

Nur die Größe ist der Unterschied!


----------



## Asdener (23. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir den Samsund P2450 gekauft.

Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Semih91 (23. Januar 2011)

Größe und Gewicht sind die Unterschiede. Kauf den ohne L


----------



## AMD Gamer (23. Januar 2011)

der kostet aber auch ca. 30 € mehr*, *ob sich da der 1cm lohnt ^^
*
*BX2450L LED 59,94 cm zu BX2450 LED 60,96 cm


----------



## prime73 (23. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir den ohne L bestellt so habe ich dann 5cm mehr Diagonale zum 22" Zoll. Scheiß was auf die 30,- so hast du nen Vollwertigen 24" Zoll


----------



## AMD Gamer (24. Januar 2011)

also so wie es aussieht wirds ein BX2450 ^^

aba hab da noch ne kleine frage, wieviel % an grafikkleistung spare ich mir beim BX2450L (59,94cm) zum BX2450 (60,96cm)   ? macht das ein großen unterschied  (bei full hd) ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Januar 2011)

Macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied da beide die gleiche Auflösung habe also Full HD!


----------



## AMD Gamer (24. Januar 2011)

ok danke dir dann wirds so wie es aussieht wohl ein ein BX2450  

danke euch allen


----------



## prime73 (25. Januar 2011)

Meiner ist heute schon gekommen  und das Teil bleibt auch hier stehen  
Man muss zwar ein wenig an den Einstellungen drehen aber das Ergebnis ist klasse .
Funktioniert bei euch MagicTune mit einer GTX der 400 Reihe??? Läuft bei mir nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

Ne die Software kannst du dir abschminken, geht bei keinem. Ist für ältere Grkas der 7*** Generation also mach dir keinen Kopf!


----------



## prime73 (26. Januar 2011)

Hatte ich damals als ich von ATI auf ne größere NV gewechselt hatte auch gehabt. Naja was soll´s ging ja beim LG auch alles ohne
Habt ihr auch ein DVI-HDMI Kabel dabei gehabt? Dachte erst das keins dabei sei.


----------



## AMD Gamer (26. Januar 2011)

ich bins nochma ^^

hab doch noch ne frage, der Pixelabstand ist ja beim bx2450l kleiner (0,272 mm) als beim bx2450 (0,277 mm) macht sich das bemerkbar ?  bzw.  is der  bx2450l dadurch noch schärfer ?

thx


----------



## prime73 (26. Januar 2011)

ne das wirst du nicht merken. Sitze gerade noch davor und das Ding lohnt sich. Finde es auch vom Vorteil das das Gerät ein externes NT hat statt wie sonst immer intern. Sollte das NT brummen liegt unhörbar weit weg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

Jap bentutze das HDMI-DVI Kabel auch und hab keinerlei Probleme obwohl man das an und ab in iNet liest. Habe auch noch ein Mini HDMI-HDMI Kabel da, was bei meiner Graka dabei war und es mal angeschlossen ist das gleiche Bild also kein Unterschied.


----------



## AMD Gamer (26. Januar 2011)

der bx2450l hat das netzteil doch auch extern oda? steht zumindestens bei amazon so drinn.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Januar 2011)

Ja extern das stimmt ist aber absolut geräuschlos wie auch der gesamte Monitor.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

AMD Gamer schrieb:


> der bx2450l hat das netzteil doch auch extern oda? steht zumindestens bei amazon so drinn.


 
Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und kauf den BX2450 ohne L!


----------



## prime73 (27. Januar 2011)

Verstehe AMD Gamer auch nicht. Der BX hätte schon längst auf seinen Tisch stehen können


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich kapier das sowieso nicht was Samsung mit dem L bezweckt. Ich mein was soll das den selben Monitor mit einem halben Zoll weniger an zu bieten? Es gibt doch schließlich den BX2350, kapiert das einer von euch???


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2011)

Nein, nicht wirklich...

Am Anfang dachte ich es ändert sich von 16:9 auf 16:10 oder umgekehrt. Aber scheinbar ist dem nicht so.

Vllt. wollten sie einfach eine Light-Edition


----------



## AMD Gamer (27. Januar 2011)

so hab jetz den bx2450 bestellt, freu mich scho riesig auf den Monitor 

der kostet jetz bei amazon sogar "nur" noch 218€


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Januar 2011)

Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Monitor, habe ihn ja schon länger und will ihn auch nicht mehr missen. Musst halt am Anfang ein bisschen einstellen weil die Werkseinstellungen sind ein bisschen daneben.


----------



## AMD Gamer (30. Januar 2011)

hallo hab den monitor seit gestern top monitor danke nochmal 

hab jetz aber mal ne frage wie kann ich denn den "driver"(MonSetup)  installieren ? bzw wenn das symbol aufm desktop ist und ich ihn dann anklicke kommt das can`t open monitor driver, please check the monitor driver cd or disk ?

der will sich nicht installieren lassen was muss ich da noch machen ?

thx im vorraus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Januar 2011)

Ach die Software kannst du vergessen die läuft nur mit den alten Grafikkarten der 7*** Generation. Habe echt keine Ahnung warum die Samsung immer noch belegt, kannst aber alles auch am Monitor einstellen was du mit der Software machen könntest.


----------



## AMD Gamer (30. Januar 2011)

k da weis ich bescheid thx


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Monitor gefunden, Kunde zufrieden! 

Daher: --Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

